# Decalcifier



## Sawasdeekrap (Dec 28, 2014)

Hallo to all.

Is it good practice on this forum to introduce oneself? Can't find any other introductions but than again, I am pretty blind. 

In a few month time I will be relocating to Thailand with my darling wife. Yes, she is Thai. 
We have a piece of land in the Prasat area (Surin province) where we will start building our home. But the water overthere is very hard, contains lots of calcium. Locals are due to renew their fittings every somuch year.

Here in the Netherlands we can overcome this problem by buying a decalcifier and install that in the waterpipes. It reduces the calcium to almost nothing. It is merely a container filled with a resin. The resin absorps the calcium and magnesium. When saturated the resin is regenerated by salt. The same as in dishwashers.

Have been searching for such an appliance in Thailand but can't find it. Not in stores nor on the web. Anybody seen or heard of it overthere?

If it is not available at all I see myself forced to send it from here. Nothing as bad as hard water.

Seeing forward to your reply's.

Kind regards,
SK


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Maybe buy one in the Lowlands and take it with you?


----------



## Sawasdeekrap (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Joseph,

Thanks for your respond. That's exactly what I said in the last alinea. Since shipment to Thailand aint for free I rather buy it there. Can't imagine that it's not available at all.

Anybody else any knowledge? Who is suffering from hard water?

Regards, Henk.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I'm using a well, but in general, water here isn't very "hard"
You may try to find some information on websites from Mazuma, PURE, Clarte; those guys do in waterfilter-systems. 
Maybe that they do have solutions


----------



## Sawasdeekrap (Dec 28, 2014)

The common name for this appliance in Thailand is 'water softener'. This I found out after a lot of Googling. Have found some useful information and a lot of useless blabla in other Thai fora. Amongst others a manufacturer in Thailand. Will get in touch with them.

Hard water is a great problem with well water in the Surin area with PH values high above 30.


----------

